

Show HN: Lechat – team chat for developers - Qwl
http://lechat.im

======
aeontech
btw, I recommend you change the code font-face order of

    
    
        Monaco,Menlo,Consolas,"Courier New",monospace;
    

to

    
    
        Menlo,Consolas,Monaco,"Courier New",monospace;
    

this way the nicer system-specific fonts will actually work, right now
everything gets rendered in Monaco since it's universally available, and the
nicer fonts are never used.

Also, maybe pick a more contrasting scheme for the syntax highlighting in
code, right now it's very nearly indistinguishable from plaintext...

------
zhenya_k
We're a team of five (two work remotely) at Citybot -- Lechat works very well
for us. History is always there, no ridiculous kissing smiley faces (hello
Skype), no ridiculous out of sync notifications that are months old (hello
Skype). We've been beta testing it for about a month and it's been making our
lives easier and communication clearer. The support is right on. The speed
with which the Lechat team adds useful features is phenomenal. Never at
expense of quality. Would love to see the native clients, and they say they're
coming soon. I absolutely totally recommend it. Try it out!

------
mapleoin
Still no features that I don't have in IRC+emacs. Except for the code
highlighter/formatting which is ok, but not enough.

~~~
aeontech
Fair point, but you try and get a whole company to use IRC+emacs ;) Not gonna
happen.

~~~
lmm
The first company I worked for did everything on IRC. They were also by far
the most successful company I've worked for. Coincidence?

~~~
aeontech
Sure, and I still use IRC every day. But IRC+emacs is going to be a tiny
fraction of the world, saying "this product is useless because there is an
advanced alternative" is like saying "Oh, why would anyone ever want to fly
commercial, it's so much easier and more fun to build and fly your own
airplane".

------
avree
Does this work with XMPP? Also, any chance of Pivotal Tracker integration?
I've tried HipChat, Jaconda, Hall, Skype, etc... still trying to find
something that works well for our team at Getaround.

~~~
lechat
Does not work with XMPP. We're opting for high-quality native clients for
everything (coming soon).

~~~
avree
But you're chat for developers! You're never going to be able to offer the
level of customization people get out of Adium/Messages/their chat client of
choice.

Facebook took this approach with Facebook Chat but eventually offered XMPP.
Curious to hear what value you think the native client approach would offer.

~~~
lechat
We just want a nicer HipChat, that's all.

~~~
avree
OK. I wish you luck. HipChat uses XMPP, by the way.
[http://help.hipchat.com/knowledgebase/articles/64377-xmpp-
ja...](http://help.hipchat.com/knowledgebase/articles/64377-xmpp-jabber-
support-details)

------
citricsquid
The fake names are disconcerting for a product that will handle sensitive
information (chats).

(edit: unless 2 co-founders are genuinely named Bob Smith and John Doe, in
which case maybe consider changing your names :p)

~~~
trumbitta2
Theese guys are really serious about ninjitzu. See Robert Smith here:
<http://www.whois.com/whois/lechat.im>

------
grishick
We have a distributed team of 4 engineers in 3 different locations. We have
been using lechat.im for the last month and it has improved the information
flow dramatically. Before lechat.im we tried hangouts, Skype and gTalk and
those all fall short of the features that matter for a distributed team.
Things that I love about lechat: search, SVN and git hooks (checking go into a
separate room as messages), notifications, chat history.

------
spovzner
We've been using lechat for the last few weeks and we are very happy with it.
The UI is simple and clean. Fast history search is the killer feature for us.
A number of nice UI details really show that this chat was developed by
developers for developers.

------
luiperd
Nice. I was at first very confused about the support room chat, thought it was
just a page to help you get started. Turns out it's a support chat for the
app.

Very nice though.

------
lebski88
Are your chat logs encrypted and suitably protected? Losing your chat logs
could be very damaging for a company - knowing that logs are safe is a
required feature for us.

~~~
lechat
Yes. Encrypted filesystem, continuous encrypted backups.

~~~
aeontech
That should be in the list of features on home page.

------
demandingdata
any plans to let us own our data - as in a hosted offering? The idea of my
teams chats being owned only by me appeals

~~~
lechat
Yeah, we're working on an appliance version of the product.

------
aeontech
Looks clean and simple. What's your backend infrastructure? Didn't see much
technical detail in the FAQ :)

~~~
lechat
Thanks! Erlang + websockets + Postgres

~~~
lomowin
I can also see nginx from http headers.

~~~
lechat
True. nginx as well.

------
darwinwidjaja
Looks cool, let me try it with our distributed team (shanghai and bangalore) -
7 people team.

------
shatlovsky
Great job, guys! Lechat is surprisingly powerful despite its lightweight and
simple ui.

------
aren55555
Like the pricing page. Simple.

------
thesharp
Guys, make a twitter account so we can easily catch on with the updates.

~~~
lechat
<http://twitter.com/lechat_im>

We'll link to it from the site soon.

------
scottmagdalein
Love the pricing page.

